

Exploration of Kelly's Principles at Lockheed Martin - skunkworksworld
http://worldofskunkworks.blogspot.se/2013/01/how-to-manage-successful-skunk-works.html

======
arethuza
The change of title seems a bit tasteless on the 70th anniversary of
Stalingrad - could the submitter change it back please?

[Of course the US was vital to winning WW2, but so were the efforts of many
other countries].

~~~
11001
Thanks you, I also find the title extremely arrogant and offensive to many
people. All 4 of my grandparents fought the Germans on the Eastern Front, go
tell them how the U.S. won WWII.

------
SeanDav
The US won WW2 quite simply because of its massive production and population
base. Most of the technology was already provided by the Brits. This is not to
demean the efforts of the USA who really were the saviours of the Allies.
Without USA, WW2 more than likely would have been lost or turned into
something like the 100 years war.

~~~
oijaf888
Or just as likely, the Soviet Union would have just steamrolled over all of
Germany and probably kept going until they got to the English Channel.

~~~
protomyth
With the USA, there would have been a sharp reduction in supplies due to
having no Lend Lease Act.

~~~
stretchwithme
Yeah, was going to say the Soviets were being beaten badly before the US
helped them. They then returned the favor by enslaving everyone they
"liberated".

